# Cruising with Children



## bellefonte

Hello,
The issue of a seperate forum has raised extreme opinions on both the pro and the con side. So, instead of waiting for the debate to be over, read the book and then go se the movie, I figured I would get the proverbial ball rolling. I, for one have an interest in this. 

So, I would like to hear from families that have tried this either successfully or otherwise. You know, the usual; safelty measures, what worked, what didn't, tender moments with your children on the water or in a far away land and horror stories. Lets hear them all folks!


----------



## bellefonte

ok, dont all pile on at once! Get in line, take a turn, sheez!


----------



## Cruisingdad

Sorry, been busy today. Will try and get some things going here - but also need to make a decision on the forum. This thread is another great reason why as much of the information is all scattered around the forum. Does not mean you would not still ask the question, just that I wish we could have much of it centralized.

Brian


----------



## St Anna

I wrote something on the other thread about our experiences. Overall it is a great lifestyle for kids. Now the boy is in a high school, he is far more mature than his classmates, works (almost) as well as he needs to and gets good marks. I put a lot of this to his time out on the water. In primary school, they did a long study of Captain Cook. We followed his footsteps up the qld coast - you get the point from the school side of it.

I can trust my son to sail/ keep watch/ go up the mast for a job/ hop in dinghy and catch a fish for dinner etc. Also the 24/7 good times and bad in a confined yacht makes for an everlasting bond I think.

Friends of ours had 2 boys 18months apart. They had 2 car seat capsules strapped in the cockpit.

I recomend this lifestyle.


----------



## Fitz87

I started sailing when my 2 boys were todlers and I would take them out in the harbor on club boats. Now they are 6 and 8 and not very excited about my sailboat. They seem to think it's boring for some reason... and don't understand why my boat won't go fast like their friend's motorboat... I would welcome any insight on how to get them excited about sailing.


----------



## sailingdog

Get a beach cat or a trailerable sport trimaran... I'm pretty sure that will change their minds...



Fitz87 said:


> I started sailing when my 2 boys were todlers and I would take them out in the harbor on club boats. Now they are 6 and 8 and not very excited about my sailboat. They seem to think it's boring for some reason... and don't understand why my boat won't go fast like their friend's motorboat... I would welcome any insight on how to get them excited about sailing.


----------



## Fitz87

A beach cat is a great idea! I was thinking of a little opti or something that they could sail themselves. I think one problem is that there isn't much they can do effectively on the boat. They would probably like it if they were in control.
Thanks


----------



## Cruisingdad

Fitz87 said:


> A beach cat is a great idea! I was thinking of a little opti or something that they could sail themselves. I think one problem is that there isn't much they can do effectively on the boat. They would probably like it if they were in control.
> Thanks


What about a sail board or one of those parachute surfing things! That will wake them up! Of course, spinnaker flying will too!! Not sure if you know how to do that, but you rig the halyard on the spinnaker (Needs to be symetrcial) with a boasuns chair connected via the two clews. You have to anchor via the stern so that your bow has fallen off teh wind. Run a line from a clew back to the boat for the controller!

Let the poor, boored child sit in the chair in teh water. Let out a whole lot of the halyard. Pull in the lines attached to the clew and they will shoot up into the air like a rocket - especially on the larger spi's!! After tehy have screamed enough, pull in the line to the boat and spill the air to control the decent.

Boredom over.

Look here -

spinnaker flying - Google Search

Brian


----------



## Fitz87

That looks really cool! It says the boat needs to be 40' though and I'm in a 30. One kid would probably love it one would never speak to me again!


----------



## Cruisingdad

Fitz87 said:


> That looks really cool! It says the boat needs to be 40' though and I'm in a 30. One kid would probably love it one would never speak to me again!


Nope. Our best friends just flew their kids off a Morgan 27 a few weeks ago. You cannot fly adults off it, but the kids are like little rockets! Don't let the wife watch, incidentally (but it is pretty safe). It is fairly popular down here and in the cruising with children circut. I just have to figure out how to make it work with an asym!

Brian


----------



## Faster

Anchored or moored 'diversions' aside, the earlier you can get your kids actively involved in actually sailing the boat the better.

Even a 3 year old can "help" you steer... they can 'tail' a self tailing winch for you, look for nav aids with their own binoculars, help pull on sheets etc. 

On long quiet trips with less activity, encourage reading as opposed to game boys and texting. There are plenty of stories based on sea faring kids (Swallows and Amazons, the Enid Blyton's Adventure series, etc that are great reads and entertaining for all ages)

Once they are 6, 7 or older then the sailing pram comes into play - they get some independence and self confidence, just pick the right location and conditions.

Before you know it they'll be egging you on to "catch that guy over there"!...


----------



## equityspace

I have a 10 year old daughter that loves to sail; however, my 12 year old son rather be on land. Unfortunately, when it's sailing time, it's not a family outing.


----------



## chall03

Hmm. Just came across this. It is old school Sailnet, back when this site had regular contributors.

I've read it a fee times before, has some good advice on planning that first family cruise.

http://www.sailnet.com/forums/learning-sail-articles/18853-first-cruise.html


----------



## Fitz87

I read that post reference above and found it very insightful. 

We had a great sail Saturday. I kept it short and let them bring their electronic toys. After a few hours of playing in the cabin, my oldest came up to the cockpit as we were heading back to the slip. I pointed out some channel markers and he "helped" me flake the sail. No meltdowns and everyone seemed to have a good time!

It's good to know other people have been there and to learn from their experience and wisdom.

Thanks


----------



## GraemeInCanada

That spinnaker sailing looks really interesting, here is a link to instructions by the way: How spinnakers work

I'm curious as to how young people bring their children out. I've heard that it's unsafe and a bad idea to bring a baby onboard under the age of 6 months or so. Do babies get sea sick?


----------



## Cruisingdad

GraemeInCanada said:


> That spinnaker sailing looks really interesting, here is a link to instructions by the way: How spinnakers work
> 
> I'm curious as to how young people bring their children out. I've heard that it's unsafe and a bad idea to bring a baby onboard under the age of 6 months or so. Do babies get sea sick?


Ours never got sea sick. The only time they have gotten sea sick was after many hours in a fairly good sea whiloe sitting in the V-berth down below and reading a book. I would have gotten sick too.

As far as unsafe to bring a baby onboard, why? Heck, it could be argued that it is safer with a baby than a child because a baby stays where you put them. When they are toddlers, they can wander some, but boats are typically pretty baby safe down below. Once they get older, with a strong understanding of do's and don'ts (no different than a house), they are as safe on a boat as most adults.

My opinions.

Brian


----------



## sww914

Put them to work, make part of it their responsibility, tell them you need their help. I let my boy steer the boat a lot, I always have. I point him in a direction, a point of land, a channel marker, or a compass point and he'll steer and do it well. He helps navigate, checks the GPS waypoints and charts, blows the jib sheets when we tack, helps fix the boat, helps clean the boat, you name it.
He's 13, but he's a dwarf so there are a lot of things he can't reach but we keep him busy with things he can reach. I value his perspective and he has good ideas that help us all. His input is important and he's a part of the crew and I wouldn't do it without him.
And he can cook.


----------



## magnusmurphy

*Cruising with teenagers*

Well, just an update for those who know us or about us.
We're taking off in November for the second time with two teenagers aboard. Both girls. This time one will be 17 and the other 15; grades 12 and 10. The last time they were in grades 7 and 9 respectively and we cruised the entire 2007-2008 Atlantic cruising season. This time we'll be doing the same.

The main incentive for the upcoming cruise is the insistence of our two girls to do one more extended cruise with us, before they leave and go to university. So for those of you who fear you've left it too late - its NEVER too late, unless you're heading for, or already in, the box (which will happen soon enough ;-( )

Our girls have started their distance ed courses already and have another couple of months to get a good push in. Our trip itinerary will be highly dependent on allowing enough time for them to get work done, so we'll make passages less often and stay longer in places. I'm also working on an academic endeavor which will be well served by such a plan.

On many forums about cruising with children it would seem that there is an ideal age for cruising with children. We've cruised with our children since they were young and have enjoyed every age. The relationship changes but the fun and family experience remains. It might be "too late" when your kids are late teens and they've never sailed, but if they already know how wonderful it is, THEY might force you to go. I wish you all the same luck!

Magnus Murphy


----------



## CaptainForce

We lived aboard and cruised before we had children and with our children from their infancy to adulthood. They are 30 and 33 now and indistinguishable from "normal" people. We didn't send them spinaker flying, but we did sometimes tie a bosun's chair to the clew of our larger genoa while on a stif broad reach,- great sport! Take care and joy, Aythya crew


----------



## Cruisingdad

skyvia said:


> Sailing with children then the adults must take care of them,because the children don't have the sense of self-protection.


Not sure I really understand this comment.

Brian


----------



## LITTLESHIPS

My son came on board at three months old.... stayed on board till he was six and we moved ashore. Still have the boat. Difficult to get him out on the water...unless he has got mates with him. Says sailing Opti's round the cans is boring.Should have the baot ready to go sailing again real soon..even if just for weekends away. Can't wait!


----------



## CapnBilll

My only concern for an extended cruise with my children is reinserting them into land school when finished.


----------



## CaptainForce

CapnBilll said:


> My only concern for an extended cruise with my children is reinserting them into land school when finished.


'maybe some cause for concern here. When our daughter left for college after living aboard from infancy she had some difficulty. While all the other young ladies were trying to adapt to the small dorm rooms, she had to hang sheets around her bed because she couldn't sleep in the huge caverness space. After a short time she was as land adapted as anyone. Take care and joy, Aythya crew


----------



## QuickMick

Fitz87 said:


> I started sailing when my 2 boys were todlers and I would take them out in the harbor on club boats. Now they are 6 and 8 and not very excited about my sailboat. They seem to think it's boring for some reason... and don't understand why my boat won't go fast like their friend's motorboat... I would welcome any insight on how to get them excited about sailing.


this came up somewhere else and there were some good ideas, like this one:

Geocaching - The Official Global GPS Cache Hunt Site

lots more good ideas in that thread, found here:

http://www.sailnet.com/forums/gener...-related/68663-kids-think-sailing-boring.html


----------

